# Ubuntu  Probleme mit Videos



## Stryke7 (11. August 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

Ich habe mal wieder einen Fall für die Linux Pros  unter euch. 


Ich betreibe in einer VM  (virtual box)  eine ubuntu maschine.  Diese hat 4 Kerne des mobil-i7  und 3GB RAM.  

Nun möchte ich darin gerne Videos bearbeiten,  habe aber das Problem, dass offensichtlich Ubuntu ein Problem mit den Videos hat.  Es handelt sich um mpeg4 Dateien.  
Schon normales Abspielen ruckelt sehr,  da dabei aus irgendeinem Grund alle Kerne (die die VM hat)  laut htop über 90% ausgelastet werden. Auch der Task-Manager des Host-Systems zeigt bei denen eine ziemlich hohe Last an.
Das Problem tritt sowohl unter "Videos" als auch im "VLC" auf.  In Cinelerra bekomme ich quasi nur noch Standbilder.

Ich vermute mal, dass es am Codec liegt, finde aber keine Lösung.    Ich habe schon "Eingeschränkte Extras für Ubuntu"  installiert, welches auch mpeg liefern soll,   das hat jedoch keine Besserung erbracht. 


Hilfe!


----------



## K3n$! (11. August 2014)

Hast du in der VirtualBox die 3D Beschleunigung aktiviert?
> Ändern > Anzeige > 3D-Beschleunigung aktivieren


----------



## keinnick (11. August 2014)

Und die Gasterweiterungen nicht vergessen, die haben bei mir (wenn sie fehlen) schon für die lustigsten Phänomene gesorgt.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. August 2014)

3D-Beschleunigung ist natürlich aktiviert.

Gast-Erweiterungen hat es auch.  Ich kenne mich da nicht vollständig aus,  aber die Anpassung ans Fenster etc funktioniert.


----------



## BenRo (11. August 2014)

Evtl. ist dein Hostsystem zu schwach für Virtualisierung.

Kannst du auf dem gleichen System mal ne Ubuntu Live-CD testen und wie die Videos da performen (ist natürlich immer noch nicht ideal, da der Zugriff von einer CD deutlich langsamer ist, als wenn es direkt installiert wäre).


----------



## Pixjumper (11. August 2014)

Hallo, ich hab ähnliche Probleme mit einem langsam laufenden Ubuntu in einer virtuellen Maschine. Hier läuft es aber schon langsam ohne Videos zu bearbeiten. Wie schnelle sollte ein PC denn sein um mit Virtual Box gut umgehen zu können?

Ich hatte schon öfter diese Probleme mit virtuellen Maschinen. Mit Live CDs läufts eigentlich immer in guter Geschwindigkeit. Deswegen vermute ich, dass das Problem generell an der falschen Konfiguration der Virtuellen Maschine liegt.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. August 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> Evtl. ist dein Hostsystem zu schwach für Virtualisierung.
> 
> Kannst du auf dem gleichen System mal ne Ubuntu Live-CD testen und wie die Videos da performen (ist natürlich immer noch nicht ideal, da der Zugriff von einer CD deutlich langsamer ist, als wenn es direkt installiert wäre).


 
Eine Live-Version bereite ich gerade vor. 

zu schwache Hardware kann es eigentlich nicht sein,  so viel schnelleres als einen i7 gibts ja nicht ...    Das kann nur an der Effizienz von VBox liegen. 

Aber das Problem scheint ja in Ubuntu selbst zu liegen.  Dieses zeigt auf allen vier Kernen (die das System bekommt)  eine volle Auslastung an.  Das sollte bei einem einfachen Video so nicht passieren.


----------



## BenRo (11. August 2014)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist folgendes ganz sinnvoll:

- Doppelte Menge Ram als benötigt wird, damit man die Hälfte dem Gast zuweisen kann und der Host trotzdem selbst noch genug hat

- Mehrere Kerne (QuadCore sollte es schon mindestens sein), dafür muss die CPU nicht unbedingt wahnsinnig hoch takten, bei einem QuadCore würde ich die Hälfte dem Gast zuweisen

- SSD (auf der im Idealfall neben Host-Betriebssystem und Virtualisierungssoftware auch die Images liegen)

- 64bit Host und -Gastbetriebssystem

- Hardwaresupport in der Host-CPU (VT-d um PCI-Geräte an Gastsysteme durchzureichen, VT-x um Gastsysteme mit 64bit zu ermöglichen, TXT für die Chain of Trust zwischen Host und Gast usw.) kann nicht schaden - da braucht man auch nix sauteures außergewöhnliches für, der hier im Forum häufig empfohlene Xeon 1231 v3 kann das alles: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> Ohne VT-x straucheln die Betriebssysteme, da sie eigentlich den Ring mit den meisten Privilegien (Ring 0) direkt ansprechen können, dies aber bei gleichzeitig laufendem Hypervisor nicht können, da dieser den Ring 0 exklusiv für sich beanspruchen muss. VT-x gaukelt dem Betriebssystem vor, im Ring 0 zu laufen, so dass herkömmliche Betriebssysteme ohne Modifikation auch auf virtualisierten Maschinen genauso zuverlässig laufen wie auf physikalischen. Auch Hauptspeicherzugriffe werden durch diese Hardwareergänzung zuverlässiger.



http://www.computerwoche.de/a/mehrkern-cpus-und-virtualisierung,1876330,2


- Aktuelle Software (Betriebssysteme, Virtualisierungssoftware); Installierte Gasterweiterungen auf dem Gastsystem

Edit: Das könnte dem TE auch helfen:



> On some hardware platforms and operating systems, virtualization performance is negatively affected by host CPU power management. The symptoms may be choppy audio in the guest or erratic guest clock behavior.
> 
> Some of the problems may be caused by firmware and/or host operating system bugs. Therefore, updating the firmware and applying operating systems fixes is recommended.
> 
> For optimal virtualization performance, the C1E power state support in the system's BIOS should be disabled, if such a setting is available (not all systems support the C1E power state). On Intel systems the Intel C State setting should be disabled. Disabling other power management settings may also improve performance. However, a balance between performance and power consumption must always be considered.


https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch12.html#ts_host-powermgmt


----------



## Stryke7 (11. August 2014)

Nochmal ausführlich:



BenRo schrieb:


> - Doppelte Menge Ram als benötigt wird, damit man die Hälfte dem Gast zuweisen kann und der Host trotzdem selbst noch genug hat


Der Laptop hat 8GB RAM,  davon werden 3GB der Ubuntu Maschine zugeteilt


BenRo schrieb:


> - Mehrere Kerne (QuadCore sollte es schon mindestens sein), dafür muss die CPU nicht unbedingt wahnsinnig hoch takten, bei einem QuadCore würde ich die Hälfte dem Gast zuweisen


i7 mit 4C/8T.   Vier Threads davon gehen an die VM


BenRo schrieb:


> - SSD (auf der im Idealfall neben Host-Betriebssystem und Virtualisierungssoftware auch die Images liegen)


liegt alles auf einer SSD. 


BenRo schrieb:


> - 64bit Host und -Gastbetriebssystem


Vorhanden.


BenRo schrieb:


> - Hardwaresupport in der Host-CPU (VT-d um PCI-Geräte an Gastsysteme durchzureichen, VT-x um Gastsysteme mit 64bit zu ermöglichen, TXT für die Chain of Trust zwischen Host und Gast usw.) kann nicht schaden - da braucht man auch nix sauteures außergewöhnliches für, der hier im Forum häufig empfohlene Xeon 1231 v3 kann das alles: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


VT-x ist an, TXT sagt mir nichts.  

Der Xeon ist ganz toll,  passt aber nicht da rein. 

Wir reden hier immer noch von einem i7 3610QM,  der sollte das eigentlich auch schon stemmen können. 


BenRo schrieb:


> - Aktuelle Software (Betriebssysteme, Virtualisierungssoftware); Installierte Gasterweiterungen auf dem Gastsystem


 Ist vorhanden,  Win7 als Host,  Ubuntu 14.04 als Gast,   Gasterweiterungen sind auch drauf.


----------



## BenRo (11. August 2014)

War auch mit an Pixjumper gerichtet, dass du einen Mobil-i7 hast, hab ich gelesen.

Hast du mal probiert, den C1E power state support im Bios zu deaktivieren (siehe oben)?

Edit: Wie viel Grafikspeicher hast du denn dem Gast zugeteilt?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. August 2014)

Der Gast hat 128MB Grafikspeicher.  Das ist sehr wenig,  aber mehr kann die VBox scheinbar nicht.   
Damit läuft sonst aber alles halbwegs brauchbar.


Ich bastel gerade am Live-System, das will aus irgendeinem Grund nicht funktionieren ...


----------



## BenRo (11. August 2014)

128MB sollten reichen. Hmmm... Kannst du mal auf dem Gast 
glxgears -info
ausführen und mitteilen, was da drinsteht?

Edit: Warum funktioniert das Live-System nicht?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. August 2014)

Mache ich gleich. Jetzt läuft erstmal (endlich)  die Live-Version.

Nachdem ich die Codecs installiert habe, kann ich Videos dort flüssig abspielen.  Lade gerade mal Cinelerra rutner.


----------



## BenRo (11. August 2014)

Das ist doch schonmal beruhigend.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. August 2014)

So,  jetzt macht Cinelerra faxen  

Beim Abspielen im Programm hatte ich nur 2,5fps (wird in den Optionen auch angezeigt),  nachdem ich "jedes frame einzeln abspielen" markiert habe sind es immerhin ~23fps.    ich verstehe aber nicht, warum dort nicht richtig abgespielt wird?

Der Ton ist völlig kaputt beim Abspielen,  da finde ich derzeit auch noch keine Lösung.  Am verwendeten Treiber liegt es offenbar nicht.


----------



## BenRo (11. August 2014)

Sorry, habe null Erfahrung mit Cinelerra (nutze selbst kdenlive).


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2014)

das schaue ich mri auch mal an.

Cinelerra soll eigentlich sehr gut sein,  aber bisher läuft es eifnach nicht


----------



## BenRo (12. August 2014)

Kannst du das hier nochmal machen?



BenRo schrieb:


> glxgears -info



und mitteilen, was da ausgegeben wird?

(Einfacher Weg um Informationen über Grafikkarte und 3D-Beschleunigung rauszufinden)


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2014)

Was aus dem ganzen Informationspaket willst du denn sehen?     Da spuckt die Konsole ziemlich viel Krams aus,  und macht danach scheinbar irgendwelche Leistungsmessungen.  Diese kommen immer auf 59,82x  fps.


----------



## BenRo (12. August 2014)

Kannst du mir mal alles vor den Leistungmessungen geben (wenns zu riesig ist, dann halt gezippt oder sowas).


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht leider nur so,  man kann keine anderen Dateiformate hochladen.


----------



## BenRo (12. August 2014)

Das sieht alles gut aus:

Also, es wird die Intel IGPU erkannt und benutzt, die 3D-Hardwarebeschleunigung funktioniert.
Die OpenGL-Version ist 3.0, das ist erstmal gut.
Die ~ 60 FPS liegen am VSync.

Ich würde damit mal ausschließen, dass es an Hardware oder Grafiktreibern liegt.

Welches Videoformat willst du eigentlich bearbeiten/abspielen? (Auflösung, FPS)?

Die ~ 24-25 FPS in Cinelerra können je nach Format ganz normal sein, die meisten Film werden ja mit 25FPS gedreht:
Bildfrequenz

Aber es sollte natürlich trotzdem flüssig laufen und den Ton korrekt wiedergeben.

Vielleicht hängst direkt mit letzterem zusammen: Kannst du ansonsten reine Audiodateien abspielen (in einem beliebigen Programm & in Cinelerra)?

Edit: Und kannst du mal einen Screenshot von den Cinelerra-Einstellungen machen (also sowas in der Art:
http://www.calcmaster.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/cinelerra-dialog-preferences-playback.png


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2014)

hey,

Die Videos sind mpeg4,  1080p und sollten 30fps haben.  

In der aktuell laufenden Live-Version kann ich sie auch mit VLC und co  normal abspielen.  
Mittlerweile bekomme ich übrigens manchmal auch einen Error angezeigt, den tu ich gleich mal mit rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenRo (12. August 2014)

Hmmm... Welche Möglichkeiten hast du denn jeweils noch bei "Audiotreiber" und "Videotreiber"?

Kannst du mal testweise kdenlive installieren und schauen, ob das Problem da auch auftritt?

Ich würde jetzt mal wild spekulieren, dass die Ursache deines Problems ein fehlerhafter/fehlender/nicht kompatibler Audiocodec ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2014)

Gerade getestet,  mit kdenlive läufts


----------



## BenRo (15. August 2014)

Dann wird das wohl leider in Cinelerra-Bug sein.


----------

